# Trap Mods.



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

We need to have a trap modifying thread. Smitty would be a good person to help contribute to the thread. It would be helpful to all the trappers on here. Just a thought.
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Currently working on a video on that very subject :wink:

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

That would be good. You might make a bit of money to reinvest in trapping(or thats what i'd do w/ it) .Be sure to post up when its finished.
:sniper:


----------

